# portable gps



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what is the best portable gps system for 100-200 bucks?? Need it mainly for ice fishing. Are some of the cheaper garmins, lowrance, or magellans good enough to navigate pretty well on the ice??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like Garmin for simplistic use. The controls just make sense to me. As for accuracy I think they are all 12 channel. From the $99 to the $600 accuracy should be the same. The more expensive have larger memories for Top Maps, and more bells and whistles.

I have some spots that I like on Jamestown Reservoir that are very small. To find my place within a foot or two I get in the general area with my GPS, then I triangulate from objects with a laser rangefinder. This gets me on a small rock pile about six feet across and two feet high that I like to set my boat or fish house over. My GPS will often get accuracy down to ten or twelve feet.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

This year I bought the Lowrance H20 Color and absolutly love it. I have my navionic lake chip in it from my locator in the summer so it shows all the DNR contours of the lakes and the ones they have collected data on are all one foot contours. The color model runs for about $270 but they also make a B&W model that I believe runs for around $170. I went with the color because its easier to see in the sunlight. Use this mostly just for ice fishing so far and has done nothing more than impressed me with all the features. Its very easy to run, perfect size and very portable. Hope this helps.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

Norm, pm sent.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I have a Lowrance I-Finder Pro and we run the navionics and lakemaster chips. I wouldnt go fishing without it. The chips can get spendy but its well worth it.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

When I bought the chip I thought it was alot of money but once on the water it paid for itself after one trip. Wouldnt fish without it. Plus they are continuing to research lakes and every year they come out with upgraded chip. Asked the guy at Cabelas and he said that Navionics give you a rebate for upgrading to the new chip instead of having to pay the full price.


----------

